# Hub Cleaning



## wrongway (Apr 6, 2015)

How would you go about cleaning this hub? The rim is true, the spokes are fine and it seems to shift just fine. I'd rather not tear it all apart. I thought about warm water and soap sprayed over it. I also thought about brake cleaner. I've never seen anything this greasy and messy on a bike!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 6, 2015)

I use WD-40 to pre-soak and break down the grease and then switch over to carburetor cleaner or brake cleaner and an old toothbrush to get in the tight spots.


----------



## Duck (Apr 6, 2015)

That "grease" is actually dirt &oil that has "fossilized" over many years. 
As such, it will be ridiculously difficult to remove. Brake cleaner, if used first, would only make it even more difficult to remove. Get a can of Engine Brite (and follow the directions on the can) first, and follow that up with Brakleen, to get anything that remains. Be mindful of painted surfaces when using the latter.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 6, 2015)

Scrape off the worst of it with a popsicle stick, then wrap it pretty tightly with rags and saturate them with solvent-keep it wet!  Anything similar to paint thinner or white spirits will work.  I actually like the CARB compliant paint thinner.  If you are using a cleaner/degreaser look for one with butoxyethanol or butyl ether in the mix.  Or buy the straight stuff and brew your own.  Let it soak for a few days, keeping the poultice wet.  The remaining goo should come off by rubbing with long thin rags.  If not, repeat the process.  They are usually pretty nice under the crust.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 6, 2015)

Duck said:


> As such, it will be ridiculously difficult to remove. Brake cleaner, if used first, would only make it even more difficult to remove.



I'm curious how Brake Cleaner would make it more difficult to remove...?


----------



## jd56 (Apr 6, 2015)

I use this stuff now.
GUNK HYDRO SEAL II
Has a strainer basket. Throw what needs cleaning in the basket and let soak few a couple of days. Blow with an air nozzle to remove most of the solution after it has dried for a day or so. 
I was amazed how clean it got some of my oldest grease gunked bike parts up. Especially my hub parts.  Mainly I use it to soak all my dirty  bearings.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Duck (Apr 6, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> I'm curious how Brake Cleaner would make it more difficult to remove...?



It removes any trace of remaining oil, and the stuff then completely solidifies (if it hadn't already) Conversely, re-introducing oil into the mix, softens it.


----------



## vincev (Apr 6, 2015)

Go to Harbor Freight and get their brushes.I spray with a degreaser from the dollar store.It is the part of cleaning I dislike the most.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 6, 2015)

I deal with worse messes at work when refurbing industrial machines. I could clean that up in less than 20 minutes with kerosene and one of those throw away $0.25 two inch brushes from home depot. Pour a little in a pan and start brushing it on.


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 7, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I deal with worse messes at work when refurbing industrial machines. I could clean that up in less than 20 minutes with kerosene and one of those throw away $0.25 two inch brushes from home depot. Pour a little in a pan and start brushing it on.




Ha! You taught me this one buddy. 10 minutes tops!


----------



## wrongway (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the tips. I sprayed Free All (like WD40) on it last night and let it soak as I was too busy to work on it till Wednesday night. Guess I was wondering if there was a 'quicker' method, but I have a toothbrush and rags and I'll get it! Have any of you ever greased the bearings in one of these? Can I do both ends without taking the whole thing apart?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 7, 2015)

this might help:

[video=youtube;vNxwMwzS3Jo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNxwMwzS3Jo[/video]


----------



## Duck (Apr 7, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I deal with worse messes at work when refurbing industrial machines. I could clean that up in less than 20 minutes with kerosene and one of those throw away $0.25 two inch brushes from home depot. Pour a little in a pan and start brushing it on.



I was under the impression he wasn't going to remove the wheel, for some reason (?) Any way, good luck..


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 7, 2015)

wrongway said:


> I've never seen anything this greasy and messy on a bike! ]




Well heck I've seen hubs like that fer years, where ya been shopping?


And if that's what it was before ya put anything for cleaners then it'll be an easy job. If it's been wet like that all this time, a can of cheap carb or brake cleaner will wisp most away .. Prob so oily cause somebody figured 2 gallons of oil  will fit inside the oiler hole and it just kept leaking out. 

However, regardless, I'm always more than happy to get a project hub, paint or anything that's been over oiled or greased. Because, it's an armor coating over the chrome, nickel and paints  that will have protected it for years on end.  There's rustles, clean, shiny good things preserved thanks too old sloppy lube jobs.. .


----------



## wrongway (Apr 7, 2015)

I've watched that video many times. He is very good and does a great job of filming! I guess I'm concerned that after all the cleaning with various chemicals and fluids that I might end up washing or cleaning the bearings.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 7, 2015)

wrongway said:


> I've watched that video many times. He is very good and does a great job of filming! I guess I'm concerned that after all the cleaning with various chemicals and fluids that I might end up washing or cleaning the bearings.




That would be my concern: The possibility of grit being pulled into the hub while cleaning the outside with fluid.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 25, 2015)

I usually take to truck stop wash . I degrease , then high pressure water blast hubs and spokes come out as clean as ever . Then when I disasimble I don't have to work around all that mess . .


----------

